# RIP CMSgt Nick McCaskill



## amlove21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Some of you have seen it on other sites. We, the Pararescuemen and moderators, wanted to hold off to insure proper information was passed and the proper chains exercised. 

Rest in peace, Chief Master Sergeant Nick McCaskill, of the 306th RQS in Tucson, AZ. 

Chief McCaskill was a career Pararescueman, killed in Afghanistan last week during a suicide bombing that claimed the lives of several other Americans, performing personal security functions as part of a DoD Civilian contract. He is survived by his wife and children. 

Fair winds, Chief. You will be missed.


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2013)

Blue Skies, Chief.


----------



## Dame (Apr 10, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## ZmanTX (Apr 10, 2013)

Rest in Peace Chief Master Sergeant Nick McCaskill.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 10, 2013)

RIP, Chief.


----------



## tova (Apr 10, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2013)

Blue skies and tailwinds Chief.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2013)

Blue Skies Chief.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 10, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 10, 2013)

Blue skies Chief.  And RIP to our other Americans as well.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 10, 2013)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Kunoichii (Apr 10, 2013)

RIP Chief


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 10, 2013)

RIP Chief, and thank you for your service.


----------



## Rapid (Apr 10, 2013)

RIP, Chief. May the other casualties rest in peace too.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 10, 2013)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 11, 2013)

Godspeed, Chief.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 12, 2013)

Soft landings and Blue skies always Chief. 

Sorry for the loss of another great american Amlove. It always stings harder when it hits close to home Brother. 

~S~


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 12, 2013)

Rest in piece chap.


----------



## nfkfirefighter (Apr 17, 2013)

Met chief my first week at DM when there was an automatic alarm at the RQS. RIP Chief


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 18, 2013)

RIP Chief

Prayers out to all affected by your loss

LL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Chief.


----------



## PJChipper (Apr 29, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Some of you have seen it on other sites. We, the Pararescuemen and moderators, wanted to hold off to insure proper information was passed and the proper chains exercised.
> 
> Rest in peace, Chief Master Sergeant Nick McCaskill, of the 306th RQS in Tucson, AZ.
> 
> ...


Well said Brother, Hoo-Yah. 

Rest In Peace Nick,


----------



## Seajack (Apr 29, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## amlove21 (May 3, 2013)

PJChipper said:


> Well said Brother, Hoo-Yah.
> 
> Rest In Peace Nick,


Hey Chipper! Great to see you here. Please post an intro in the "introductions" thread to let everyone know who you are, and let's start working your vetting.


----------



## Squidward (May 20, 2013)

Rest in Peace Warrior.

With it or on it..


----------



## txpj007 (May 20, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Hey Chipper! Great to see you here. Please post an intro in the "introductions" thread to let everyone know who you are, and let's start working your vetting.


 
Damn FOG's.


----------

